# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  منوی عمودی

## محسن تکنسین

دوستان عزیز سلام - جهت User Friendly شدن برنامه هاتون بدین صورت عمل کنید

----------


## sarami

روش جالبیه ولی به نظر من حرفه ای نیست میتونی از activex های اماده استفاده کنی که امکانات بیشتری هم بهت میدن میتونی یه نگاه به این بندازی تا متوجه بشیگ.گوشه سمت راست که گروه بندی شده است و مانند vertical menu که در تو vb استفاده میشه عمل میکنه خوبیش هم اینه که میتونه نسبت به هر یوزر چیده بشه اگه اطلاعات بیشتری خواستین تو تاپیک عنوان کنین تا براتون بذارمش

----------


## sarami

فکر میکنم شما از دوتا عکس به رنگهای نارنجی و آبی به جای command button استفاده کردین.

----------


## GentleGuy

میتونی یه نگاه به این بندازی تا متوجه بشی ...
آقا یه سئوال تو این عکسه یه ساعته ناز بود چطوری میشه کامپوننتشو گیر اورد؟؟

----------


## محسن تکنسین

Sarami  جان سلام : درمورد کامپوننتی که در این عکس ازش استفاده کردی می شه بیشتر توضیح بدی  ؟

----------


## sarami

من از کامپوننت vertical menu شرکت veklele استفاده کردم. در مورد ساعتم باید بگم من از samle های وبی استفاده کردم فقط عکس بک گراندشو عوض کردم متاسفانه الان تو خونه ام و کامپونت ها تو محل کارمه ایشالا از اونجا براتون upload میکنم

----------


## محسن تکنسین

Sarami جان عقده نشه . پس کامپوننت چی شد ؟

----------


## sarami

هر کاری کردم گرو کشی کنم دیدم یه جورایی حالم بده اینم کامپوننت ساعت

----------


## mahvareh

میشه یه نفر به من کمک کنه ؟
من یه پروژه باید برای درس مبانی مهندسی نرم افزار ارائه بدم
من خودم یه برنامه برای حسابداری قبول کردم ولی فعلا توش موندم
الان از این ابزار خوشم اومد . خیلی با کلاس بود
میخواستم ببینیم چطوری میتونم اینجوری بسازم
یه چیزی که هست این فایلی که دادید exe نیست و فایل اکسز هست
چطوری وقتی اجراش میکنیم برنامه اجرا میشه ؟
من اطلاعاتم خیلی کمه پس حرفه ای توضیح ندید 

خواهش میکنم سریعتر پاسخ بدید چون تا یکشنبه هفته بعد باید تحویل بدم
ممنون

----------


## GentleGuy

میتونید از اینجا 3 تا کامپوننت توپ دانلود کنید
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=26276

----------


## mahvareh

من یه سوال داشتم ولی روم نمیشد . حالا مجبورم بپرسم
چطوری میتونم از کامپونت استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## GentleGuy

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=26267

----------


## E_Alikhani

سلام دوستان
من با اکسس زیاد کار کردم البته قبلا ولی حال کردن دم همتون گرم

درود بر شما

----------


## sarami

> میتونید از اینجا 3 تا کامپوننت توپ دانلود کنید
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=26276


اقا این کامپوننت ها چی هست ما که چیزی سر در نیووردیم

----------


## Lord_Voldemort

> اقا این کامپوننت ها چی هست ما که چیزی سر در نیووردیم


واقعاً
ما هم همینطور

----------


## GentleGuy

اینا سه تا کامپوننت گرافیکی هستن به پروژه تون add ش کنید میبینید

----------


## sarami

دوستانی که توpm درخواست این کامپوننت رو کرده بودن میتونن به این لینک مراجعه کنن
http://www.viklele.com/

----------


## 6raya1043

Sample.zip من فایل شمارا دانلود کردم  و متوجه شدم که MDE است تاآنجائی که من میدانم این نوع فایل ها بازشدنی نیست . منظور شما از حال کردن امنییت آن بوده؟ها
ضمنا ممکن است بزبان ساده توضیح دهید کامپوننت چیست وچه کاربردی دارد

----------


## 6raya1043

analogclock.zip فایل آقای سارمی را هم نتوانستم استفاده کنم آیا در ویژوال بیسیک کاربرد دارد یا اکسس
 اصلا باچی باز میشه

----------


## sarami

عزیز این یه کنترل active x هستش که باید اونو به پروژه تون اضافه کنید یعنی register کنین بعدش تو tools و اکتیواکس کنترل ازش استفاد کنین

----------


## danial82

sarami عزیز ینو چجوری باید رجیستر کرد مثثل کامپوننتهای معمولی

----------


## sarami

دقیقا مثل همه کامپوننتها

----------


## danial82

من که مثل باقی کامپوننتها اضافه کردم ولی error داد

----------


## Lord_Voldemort

سلا م 
من با این کاپوننت Vertical Menu  مشکل دارم یعنی وقتی نصب کردم demo بود و اجازه هیچ کاری رو نمیداد . اول اینکه cracckesho  از کجا گیر بیاریم دوم که این مثل اون ساعت register نمیشه !
چطوری باید رجش کرد ؟؟؟

----------


## sarami

فرم نمی سازین عزیز تو فرم های اکسس ازش استفاده میکنین اگه مسئولین سایت اجازه بدن میتونم براتون upload کنم

----------


## sarami

اول باید خود کامپوننت رو از سایتش دانلود کنی بعدش موقع install کردن ازت serialnumber رو میپرسه اگه وارد نکنی terial vertion میشه

----------


## Lord_Voldemort

متاسفانه کامپوننت 5.00.02 VLMenu موقعه نصب Serial Number نمگیره ,یعنی اصلآ هیچ جا رو پیدا نکردم که سریال قبول کنه نه تو Abut نه هیچ جای دیگه ,البته اینو بگم که من چند وقت پیش یه نسخه غیر از اینی که الان نصب دارم دنلود کرده بودم که بعد از نصب  توی خود اکسس سریال می خواست ولی الان متاسفانه او ورژن ندارم! و این یکی هم   :افسرده:  
یه مورد دیگه اینکه آقای صارمی تو همن تاپیک گفته بودن که اگه خواستین بگین تا در مورد این کامپوننت بیشتر توضیح بدم !!
اگه توضیح بیشتری در مورد این کامپوننت و نحوه استفاده از اون بدین من ممنون میشم خیلی هم زیاد   :لبخند گشاده!:   :بوس:   :kaf: 
راستی این VLMenu حالت Wizard داره یا باید واسش کد نویسی بشه ؟

----------


## danial82

آقای  Lord_Voldemort
 درست میگه این هیچ جا سریال نمیخواد mr. sarami  شما اگه امکان داره ورژن سریالیشو بذار

----------


## sarami

عزایزان متاسفانه شما vlbuttonbar رو با vlmenu plus اشتباه گرفتین و درمورد اصل برنامه حجمش زیاده چون شامل نمونه وhelp و سایر چیز ها میباشد بهتره از سایتش دانلود کنین درمورد نحوه استفاده اول بندازینش رو فرمتون بعدش  هم right click کنین وactivex properties برین بقیه رو متوجه میشین یه چیزی هم آخرش بگم سعی کنین خودتون بیشت باهاش کارکنین تا چیزهای زیادی ازش دستگیرتون بشه

----------


## Lord_Voldemort

من مطمئنم که Vl Menu Plus رو میخوام و شاید تا حالا 5 بار دانلودش کرده باشم ولی بی انصاف هیچ جاش سریال نمگییره .
حجمشم 2.31M وقبول داروم که زیاد ه
ورزن دموشم هیچ کاری نمیکنه 
واسه توضحات ممنون

----------


## sarami

دوست داشتم اینو یه جوری رو سایت برا دوستان بذارم ولی متاسفانه حجم بالا این اجازه رو نمیده خواستم تو فضاهای دیگه رو اینترنت upload کنم که بعد 1 ساعت error داد و منصرفم کرد درهر صورت شرمنده که نمیتونم کمکی بکنم اگه دوستان راهی به ذهنشن میرسه عنوان کنن

----------


## Lord_Voldemort

اقا مهدی شما تا همین جاشم خیلی به من و بقیه لطف کردی ومن از طرف خودم ازت تشکر میکنم :-*

----------


## sarami

خدمت تمام دوستانی که تو pm ویا از طریق ایمیل خواستار این کامپوننت هستن عرض کنم که متاسفانه راهی از روی اینترنت برا این کار پیدا نکردم ولی اگه دوستان با هم جمع بشن ویه قراری بذارن و دوستای شهرستانی رو هم در یابن بنده حاضرم این کامپوننت رو همراه کرکش برروی سی دی بزنم و در اختیار دوستان قرار بدم لذا خواهشی که دارم فقط تو تاپیک اینو عنوان کنن ممنون می شم

----------


## GentleGuy

حجمش چقدر هست؟

----------


## sarami

درحدود 3.5 مگ

----------


## Lord_Voldemort

نمیشه با Win rar یا یه چیز دیگه splitesh کنی و هر دفعه یه تیکش رو بفرستس ؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## sarami

فکر میکنم تو این فروم برای آپلود فایل هم محدودیتهایی وجود داشته باشه باید با مدیر های این فروم صحبت بشه

----------


## GentleGuy

خوب رو یه هاست free آپلودش کن و ادرسشو اینجا بذار ....

----------


## شاپرک

http://www.ripway.com
http://www.imagecave.com

----------


## pejmana

با تشکر از شما بدلیل راهنمایی نمودنتان در مورد کامپوننت vertical menu شرکت veklele , لطفاً کرکش را هم خودتان زحمتش را بکشید آخه من نتونستم وارد سایت carckdb.com بشم .

----------

